# Zoya "Flame" Collection swatches



## Krissy90220 (Nov 8, 2010)

Zoya "Crystal"





Zoya "Gloria"





Zoya "Tiffany"





Zoya "Valerie"





Zoya "Sarah"





Zoya "Lisa"


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2010)

I've featured this on the homepage!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2010)

Thefirst four shades are delicious


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 9, 2010)

I like valerie.


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 9, 2010)

I just LOVE these colors! How is the brand over all? Long lasting?


----------



## Aprill (Nov 10, 2010)

Yay Krissy!! I love the blue one and the orange one!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the fourth and fifth ones!


----------



## Eyeonmodel (Nov 11, 2010)

I just love all the shades and they are really LOL....

Agenzia hostess Verona

Agenzia hostess torino

Hostess firenze


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow its gorgeous..i like the 1st fours..yummyyy


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 11, 2010)

oh wow incredible colour!!


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Dec 12, 2010)

Pretty Colors, where can you buy that brand?


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

Wowie! I like them all!

What fabulous shades!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Dec 14, 2010)

That purple is beauuuuutiful!


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

love the first three shades, beautiful polishes!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 12, 2011)

I want them all!!!


----------

